# Machinist Tools - $50 (sunnyvale, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 15, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/d/machinist-tools/6737087481.html


----------



## middle.road (Nov 15, 2018)

1-1/2"-2-1/2" Range, now there's one I've never come across.
The last three are neat designs IMO.


----------

